

Joe Gould's Teeth: The long-lost story of the longest book ever written - nkurz
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/27/joe-goulds-teeth

======
blackle
Wow, nine million. At its current rate, this fanfiction will surpass that tome
in 8 or 9 years: [https://www.fanfiction.net/s/4112682/1/The-Subspace-
Emissary...](https://www.fanfiction.net/s/4112682/1/The-Subspace-Emissary-s-
Worlds-Conquest)

